
Algorand: scaling Byzantine agreements for cryptocurrencies - yorwba
https://blog.acolyer.org/2017/11/21/algorand-scaling-byzantine-agreements-for-cryptocurrencies/
======
fiatjaf
I watched the interview with that Silvio Micali on Epicenter some time ago,
and that impressed me, but I don't know if I should be impressed.

Anyway, people should take these new "consensus" algorithms, like Algorand and
the Stellar Consensus Protocol and implement something like Ethereum or other,
more generic things, on top of it, instead of just making a new simple
currency.

